# Ben pourquoi mon icone disparaît?



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai un fichier xls que j'ai mis dans mon dock.
Avant de l'y mettre, j'ai changé son icone.
Donc au début, c'était cette icone que l'on voyait dans le dock.
Et puis au bout de deux jours, sans rien faire de particulier, c'était l'icone générique d'un xls que l'on voyait dans le dock et l'icone que j'avais rajoutée avait disparu du fichier.

Une idée de ce qui s'est passé et comment y remédier?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2009)

et entre temps t'as fait quoi?
mise en veille ?
extinction- redemarrage?

processus d'entretien genre onyx?

--tu traites ca avec quoi?
la suite microdoux?
openoffice? Neo? 
suite en ligne?

crée sur ton mac ou import de l'exterieur?
de mac ou de PC?


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et entre temps t'as fait quoi?
> mise en veille ?
> extinction- redemarrage?
> 
> ...



Il y a dû y avoir une mise en veille. 
Aucun processus d'entretien.
Pas compris les dernières questions. Le xls a été créé par excel, sur mon mac.

Je recommence pour voir comment ça se passe.
Bon... retiré du dock, l'alias avec une icone excel générique. 
Ai mis une nouvelle icone au fichier et l'ai fait glisser dans le dock.
Pour l'instant, la bonne icone s'affiche.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2009)

mais si t'as compris!
 puisque t'as repondu !
crée via Office mac

on ne sait pas encore lequel mais c'est  juste une question de "tirer les vers du nez"


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais si t'as compris!
> puisque t'as repondu !
> crée via Office mac
> 
> on ne sait pas encore lequel mais c'est  juste une question de "tirer les vers du nez"



2004.

Mais euh... quel rapport avec le bazar?

Bon pour l'instant, l'icone tient toujours.


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Janvier 2009)

Ça y est l'icone a disparu.
Et a priori cela a été dû à l'ouverture du fichier via le dock puis à sa sauvegarde.

Bizarre non?


----------

